# What just happened?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So I'm watching my Bolt+ and it's working fine. I switch over to Netflix and pick a show. It gets to 99% loading and just hangs. I let it sit for a minute or so and nothing so I press the TiVo button. I hear the sound but the screen is just black. I let it sit for another minute, still nothing, so I decide to just pull the plug. I plug it back in and now I get nothing. No welcome screen, no green light. I tried swapping the power supply from my regular Bolt in my office and still nothing. (the Bolt in my office works fine with both power supplies so I know they're fine)

So is there anything I can do here? Or am I completely screwed? I just got this thing in April, so it's well within the 1 year part of the warranty, but outside the 90 days. If it is toast what is it going to cost me to replace? (it has lifetime)

Not to mention all the recordings I just lost. I have full seasons of a few shows which aren't even on any more, so if I want to watch those I'm going to have to resort to finding them online or paying for them from Amazon.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Also I hear a beep, similar to a PC POST beep, when I unplug the TiVo. I didn't hear the same sound when I unplugged my regular Bolt.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I left it unplugged for about 10 minutes and just plugged it back in and now it's working. WTF? This is disconcerting that it did that. Not sure if I should trust it or not.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

This is why I don't use TiVo to stream. Too many vague memories of sluggishness and freezes. The last time I had a netflix free trial I think it did something similar to me and I discovered the smart apps on my new computer monitor were more reliable.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

It should cost you $50 to replace it, including having the lifetime moved to the replacement unit. I might get the 3 warranty on the replacement unit and I normally do not recommend extended warranties.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> Not to mention all the recordings I just lost. I have full seasons of a few shows which aren't even on any more, so if I want to watch those I'm going to have to resort to finding them online or paying for them from Amazon.


Huh????

Mr. pyTivo Desktop doesn't back up his recordings?


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I left it unplugged for about 10 minutes and just plugged it back in and now it's working. WTF? This is disconcerting that it did that. Not sure if I should trust it or not.


Wow, glad it finally came back up for you. I would not trust that box for a while - certainly would be wise to back up all those recordings, either to your other Bolt or a PC.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Is your TiVo SW 2.0.7.2? Squirrels run amuck! 

The 10 minute unplug probably let the capacitors fully discharge... I recommend at least 5 minutes for troublesome TiVos and computers...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sparky1234 said:


> Is your TiVo SW 2.0.7.2? Squirrels run amuck!
> 
> The 10 minute unplug probably let the capacitors fully discharge... I recommend at least 5 minutes for troublesome TiVos and computers...


No I haven't got the upgrade yet.

I thought the Bolt didn't have any caps? I though the "power supply" was all in the wall wart?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Maybe the hard drive is failing prematurely. Hook the hard drive up to a PC and run the manufacturers diagnostic utility.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

Could just be that the Netflix app crashed and hung your TiVo and you just needed 5-10 min of no power to truly reset the TiVo


----------



## Cheap Flyer (Sep 23, 2003)

Fant said:


> Could just be that the Netflix app crashed and hung your TiVo and you just needed 5-10 min of no power to truly reset the TiVo


This.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I left it unplugged for about 10 minutes and just plugged it back in and now it's working. WTF? This is disconcerting that it did that. Not sure if I should trust it or not.


Did the recordings come back as well?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah it seems fine


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Yeah it seems fine


Probably the TiVo Harassment Squad: "Let's see who we can screw with tonight..."


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The Bolt caches apps so they restart much faster.  When one crashes, the tivo does not always handle it well a flush the cache. I have seen this same odd behavior with at least one plex version that was not stable.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So the last two days I've started to notice rge Bolt has this weird lag when using the remote and will sometimes register a double press when I only pressed once. And twice it has just locked up, just using the regular UI, and rebooted itself. 

I checked the temp in system info and it's at 67. Is that high? One thing I've noticed is that it's not as loud as it use to be, so one of the fans may be failing.


----------



## DBrunetti (Dec 6, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> So the last two days I've started to notice rge Bolt has this weird lag when using the remote and will sometimes register a double press when I only pressed once. And twice it has just locked up, just using the regular UI, and rebooted itself.
> 
> I checked the temp in system info and it's at 67. Is that high? One thing I've noticed is that it's not as loud as it use to be, so one of the fans may be failing.


I don't own a Bolt but the temp on my Roamio Plus is at 36 with a room temperature of 71. Generally it doesn't go above 39. I'm thinking that 67 is higher than it should be and could be causing the issues that you've been having.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> So the last two days I've started to notice rge Bolt has this weird lag when using the remote and will sometimes register a double press when I only pressed once. And twice it has just locked up, just using the regular UI, and rebooted itself.
> 
> I checked the temp in system info and it's at 67. Is that high? One thing I've noticed is that it's not as loud as it use to be, so one of the fans may be failing.


Most Bolt owners report a number in the 50's, like a Mini. A base Roamio is about 40C with 43C with a 3TB, and 37C with a 1T drive. I put a fan on top of one Mini and it dropped to 28C. Being tight for space on my kitchen Mini, I put a 120mm fan on top and a wireless bridge on top of that. Temp is 30C.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Bolt temps are almost always in the 60s - from the reports I have seen, temps below 60 after a Bolt has been active for a while are quite rare. Doing streaming between boxes seems to increase the temps. 67 should be just fine, but I would worry if you get above 70.

The little fan in the Bolt is an exhaust fan (blows down into that ugly hump area), and there are almost no intake vents - just around the bottom side edges. Make certain your bolt is sitting on a hard surface to prevent blocking those intake holes. Another good option is to raise it up with something under the four corners, like bottle caps. Some people have claimed that leaving the CC cover off helps, but this makes no sense at all, since there are no vent holes under that cover. Maybe if you have a cable card installed, then it might generate its own heat? In that case, leaving that cover off would help.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I have my Bolts on an open wire shelf which drop temps five or six degrees. Then I also replaced the fan in my Bolts. The replacement fan also dropped the temps another 5 or six degrees. So my Bolts are typically running at 55 degrees when reading/writing five HD streams. And lower temps with a lower number of streams

When I had the stock fan and on a normal shelf. My temps were 65 to 67 degrees under the same conditions.

I do notice that whether I have a 4TB drive in the the Bolt, a 1TB drive, or a 500GB drive, the temps reported are basically the same.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

One thing that got me thinking about the heat is that it's not as loud asnit use to be. When I first got it I could hear a pretty loud fan whine from across the room. Now I can barely hear anything when standing right next to it. 

That coupled with the remote lag and lockups make me thing it might be having a heat issue. Although those could possibly be related to the update. These issues are recent and only started after I got the new update.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

On my bolt, 30-second skip starts to hang after repeated skips while watching football to skip to the start of the next play and to skip over commercials. The recording was about an hour in when I started watching and was still recording while I was watching. The delay increases gradually and was about 2 seconds when I reached real time of the recording. I paused for another hour and then went back to watch while the game was still recording and the 30-second skip was back to normal for a while but then started hanging again.


----------



## isilv (Sep 27, 2013)

My bolt is 4months old. I have a shield tv for apps, but decided to try Netflix on the bolt last week. All of a sudden it randomly stopped working. You can hear Tivo button presses but the screen is frozen. I didn't want to pull the plug so in order to get it working again I casted via the YouTube app. This made the Tivo respond when the remote couldn't. Once the YouTube app started to load I was able to go back to live TV. Since then I abandoned the apps from the bolt. I also recently started getting double presses on remote when I only pressed once. It's most apparent in the guide. Pressing down once randomly register as a double presses. Pairing the remote did not fix it. It feels as if the new update with consolidated menus produced or made these bugs more apparent. I highly doubt it's anything to do with temperature since the bolt is in same location it's been and it's not in an enclosed space. For both of our bolts to have the same bugs it must be something with the software.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's what I'm getting. Delayd button presses and unintended double presses. But on a few occasions it has also tandomly just locked up and after a minute or so it reboots all on it's own.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My remotes have been working fine with my Bolts. IN the past, when I have run into these described symptoms from my Bolt remotes, it was specifically related to interference from WiFi Direct remotes. From my 4K Fire TV and ROku Ultra.

And when that happens, in my setup, it means that there was a software update and the FireTV or ROku Ultra rebooted. When they reboot they switch to a different WiFi Direct channel and cause interference with my RF TiVo remotes. So I force the 4k FireTv and ROu Ultra to use 5Ghz channel 165 for their WiFi Direct remotes. Which doesn't interfere with my Bolt Slide Pro remotes.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> That's what I'm getting. Delayd button presses and unintended double presses. But on a few occasions it has also tandomly just locked up and after a minute or so it reboots all on it's own.


Delayed button presses has been pretty much a "constant" with my Bolts from day one - "constant" in that it happens regularly, at least once or twice every week. Seems like 90% of those issues are the stupid RF remote dropping into IR mode (that is the REAL constant). Since I have a sculpture on my coffee table blocking line-of-sight to the Bolt, I see this problem EVERY time it happens and look at the remote to verify the light color. If that sculpture was not there, I probably would never even know that problem existed with the poor remote design. But technically, I guess that is a failure to respond and not a "delay". But I wonder if I would notice a real delay if it happened, since it is natural to hit the danged button again when nothing happens!

I do see the occasional double/triple button presses, and they can be super irritating - often continuing over and over for a minute or so. But the actual occurrence of that problem on either of my Bolts is relatively rare. The lockup and eventual reboot a minute later has only happened to me one time - it was the day after the most recent update, and it happened while I was using the Amazon app. Other than that, I do not think I have ever seen spontaneous reboots with my Bolts.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mine starts doing it and then eventually locks up and reboots. I'm pretty sure there is something wrong with the TiVo itself.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I switched my MoCa network over to using my Wife's Roamio instead of my Bolt and it seems to be behaving better. I wonder if there is something wrong with my MoCa chip?


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I switched my MoCa network over to using my Wife's Roamio instead of my Bolt and it seems to be behaving better. I wonder if there is something wrong with my MoCa chip?


No problems with ethernet connection.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sparky1234 said:


> No problems with ethernet connection.


Nope. Ethernet seems to be working fine.


----------



## isilv (Sep 27, 2013)

Using Ethernet, unplugged Vizio soundbar ,wireless subwoofer and shield. Nothing else there other than non smart sony TV and bolt. I still get double presses randomly that never happened before the update. It's intermittent and I just deal with it. Im afraid to use the apps on bolt in fear of it locking up. I just rather not deal with it since I have the shield TV


Dan203 said:


> I switched my MoCa network over to using my Wife's Roamio instead of my Bolt and it seems to be behaving better. I wonder if there is something wrong with my MoCa chip?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I haven't had any issues since turning off the MoCa bridge.


----------

